# update on amethyst



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry if iam bombarding you with pictures but amethyst is growing so fast, i just had to share these with you all.

Iam still trying to think of a pet name for her:confused1:, any ideas?:thumbup:


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG ..... I WANT!!! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG jen she is lush :001_wub: 
crystal popped into my head when i looked at her x


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*she is beautiful  she looks like she has a lot of spirit  bless her *


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Shes gorg and reminds me of snow. Flurry.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> OMG jen she is lush :001_wub:
> crystal popped into my head when i looked at her x


Crystal sounds lovely


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Jen26 said:


> Crystal sounds lovely


*yes and Amethyst is a lovely crystal *


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

crystal it is then x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She is soo cute!!! Pretty, pretty kitty.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> crystal it is then x


So now her name is sorted when will u be shipping her to me or would it be best if i collect her? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Awww, bless her, she's gorgeous Jen Crystal suits her too*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> So now her name is sorted when will u be shipping her to me or would it be best if i collect her? :lol::lol::lol:


Hey hands off you!:001_tt2::biggrin:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Awww, bless her, she's gorgeous Jen Crystal suits her too*


Thanks Wendy, only 8 more days to wait now and shes all mine!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Oh how wonderful Jen, just in time for Christmas eh*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not the best time really, but theres just the 2 of us so christmas will be pretty quiet for the most part. Hopefully she will have settled by then, shes a feisty madam so iam sure she will put the others in their place lol:001_cool:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Hey hands off you!:001_tt2::biggrin:


Just seen your other post i got confused i thought u had bred her, well I tried lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jem said:


> Just seen your other post i got confused i thought u had bred her, well I tried lol


No i didnt breed her, sorry, she is lulus half sister , same dad but different mom.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> No i didnt breed her, sorry, she is lulus half sister , same dad but different mom.


She is just gorgeous i bet you cant wait x


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam really excited, she was bred by my friend and she was already sold to someone else when i first saw her, she was definatly the best of the litter, the other lady couldnt get the money together for her so i jumped at the chance.

Iam hoping to put her to her chocolate point when shes old enough. all being well


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

she is bootiful


----------



## kazkat (Dec 7, 2008)

Amethyst is a lovely name - couldn't you have just shortened it to Amy - which is still quite girly!


----------

